# A cheap Full HD television within 20k, possible?



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2014)

As the title says. The TV will be used as a monitor cum television, no gaming will be done, so don't bother about input lags and all those. This is for my cousin. And budget is strictly limited within 20k. No brand preference. Display size should be 24" or 26"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Please visit here for best buy:

24 LED TV price at Flipkart, Snapdeal, Ebay, Amazon. Buy 24 LED TV at best price in India as per February 17, 2014, 11:39 pm || BuyHatke


----------

